

Best Groupon deal ever (buy 1 Share of Groupon Common Stock)  - dotcoma
http://runningshoes.com/groupon-ipo

======
polyfractal
Look at the domain - this is probably a joke.

~~~
dotcoma
Read at the bottom:

Disclaimer: This is not a real offer from Groupon. We have no affiliation with
Groupon.com nor the other aforementioned companies. Instead, this webpage is a
digital parody meant to provide satirical commentary on Groupon's upcoming
IPO.

